# STL or OBJ files



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if there are STL or OBJ files available online. I am exploring to print figures using a 3D printer.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a couple. 1/29 scale. You can find them on my site under 'links' on the lower right.

http://martinsant.net/


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Martan said:


> I have a couple. 1/29 scale. You can find them on my site under 'links' on the lower right.
> 
> http://martinsant.net/



Thanks, I will look into it carefully this week-end. I just glanced at your website; very interesting and helpful information.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

A more direct link-
http://martinsant.net/3dprint/

I've also uploaded a bunch of files to Shapeways. I find them pricey but I'm not ready to buy a 3D printer quite yet.
http://www.shapeways.com/shops/blueridgeengineering

Here is a pic of two printed out in 1:20 scale from Shapeways.
http://martinsant.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/P1040315.png


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Martan said:


> A more direct link-
> http://martinsant.net/3dprint/
> 
> I've also uploaded a bunch of files to Shapeways. I find them pricey but I'm not ready to buy a 3D printer quite yet.
> ...



Thanks Martan, this is what I got after 3-D printing. It's 100% filled, very strong. I think the figure is as tall as of USA train figures. I will try to print other figures from the site you provided in a near future.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice. He should be about 6 feet tall in 1/29 scale.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Could you tell us some details?
Which printer are you using, what material, and how long something like that takes.
Thanks,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

David Leech said:


> Could you tell us some details?
> Which printer are you using, what material, and how long something like that takes.
> Thanks,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


David,
It was an Ultimaker 2 printer, the material is PLA filament, and it took more than 45 minutes to print. There are 2 of those printers in the place where I work and they don't mind if the printing material related to work or hobby and that is why I want to give it a try since I am curious with the technology. Fortunately, Martin offers a few STL files to try with.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain said:


> I wonder if there are STL or OBJ files available online. I am exploring to print figures using a 3D printer.


If you haven't explored Thingiverse.com this link should give you some ideas (and free downloads!) - I use items from there quite often for model railroad and other projects - highly recommended.

Note that things not designed for large scale can easily be scaled up in most 3D printing programs (or SketchUp)

https://www.thingiverse.com/tag:Model_Train 

dave


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

David is correct about Thingiverse. They have hundreds of thousands of "things." Some of them are even useful to garden railroaders.

Makerbot software allows the user to set the size of each finished project, in addition to allowing you to add several different files to the same printing project.

Tinkercad.com has lots of projects as well. It's cloud-based, free and uses a graphic interface so it's really easy to use.


----------

